# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  How do I add a SubForm to a Form?

## RobDog888

There are several ways to add one form to another form creating a form within a form (sub form). You can use the SubForm Wizard (Fig.1) from the Controls Toolbox.  

Fig. 1





Draw your subform on to your form from a top-left position to a lower-right position that will define your subforms size and location as shown in Fig. 2. When you release the left mouse button the SubForm Wizard will popup as shown in Fig. 3

Fig. 2





Choose your pre-existing form or choose to have the data come from a Table or Query. I already made a form I wish to use so I am choosing "Use Existing" and selecting the form from my list as shown in Fig. 3.

Fig. 3





Choose the fields to link the forms together with or choose from a pre-defined list of possible links. Available fields are dependant upon chosing a pre-made form or linking records from a pre-defined table or query. For this example I will be choosing the pre-made form as shown in Fig. 4, selecting the fields to link, then click Next.

Fig. 4





Enter in a name for your subform if you would like to change it and click Finish.

Fig. 5





Now your SubForm will appear in design view in the area you drew out from Fig. 2 Now click on the View Form button or via the menu to run your form with its newly added SubForm shown in Fig 7.

Fig. 6





Your done now as your form is displaying your SubForm (Fig. 7).

Fig. 7





I also provided a Windows Media Player video file (zipped with WinZip) showing the above steps.
FAQ's OD: How to add a Subform video (139k)

----------

